# New Pigeon Owner!



## viskha (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi all! 
I thought I'd make an account here to talk about my new pigeon as well as get some tips and tricks since I don't know much about them. My mom and I have been rehabbing wild birds for years (licensed) and own quail, chickens, and a cockatoo but the only pigeon we ever had was one who got paralyzed after seizures from crashing into a window (she leaned after that...we called her Eileen.)

Anyway, a few days ago I was at work at the local mall when I heard there was a super friendly pigeon out front. I went out and this bird is a bit shy but every time someone sat down, he would fly to their leg. Apparently he'd been under cars and bothering people earlier. 
I, being the animal rescuer as usual, caught the pigeon as it was late in the evening and intended to take him home for a few days until I found an owner or a place that could take him. My manager wasn't too happy that I used a box in the back to store him for an hour, but eh.

This pigeon is super friendly and much prefers to be with people over outside alone. No leg band but I know he had to be a pet. He's smallish, but not skinny, sick, or dirty. Very preeny and pretty. I posted an ad on Craigslist and am currently waiting to hear back from the local law office with a dovecote behind their building...but it's been a week. 
So I've kinda just decided to keep him.

I named him Sinbad Albondigas, but I call him Pidge or Pidge Widge or Pidget Widget. He's taken to sitting inside his cage (a big one for conures, but I'm getting some of those wire storage crates to build a bigger one in the mail) for a few hours while I work or go to classes, and then likes to pick around my floor and sit on my shoulder at my desk. He poops a lot because I got him good dove food (I'd given him some of our chicken feed mix for 2 days) so I just ordered him a FlightSuit so my grandma will be less inclined to squawk at me about poop.

So, yeah. Dove food, fruit as snacks (I checked the toxin lists!), a soon to be large cage with some wood platform panels and a basket to play in, a FlightSuit, and this adorable pigeon. 

The first three days, he'd sit on my shoulder but coo angrily if I moved my hand close, and pecked me. Then one day he started doing this thing where he nuzzles my fingers and shoves his face between two of them for awhile, then nuzzles more. He flutters his wings and likes having his cheeks rubbed for this, and usually puffs and pulls up a leg after. He's still kind of skittish with hands grabbing him. If he goes somewhere he's not allowed to be, you have to be quick about grabbing or he bolts again when he sees your hands.

We have a cat who's afraid of birds, a dog who's curious but doesn't try to do anything (Pidge hates the dog), and the other birds are not amused at all by him.

I'm not even sure if it's a boy. I felt up my chicken and cockatoo to check the vent shapes and compare but I'm not 100% sure still. 

Fat coo.
He wouldn't leave here the first night he slept inside but now refuses to go up.
Pidgey!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He really shouldn't be allowed your dog or cat. It only takes a second, and he's a goner. Many have come on here who think their cat or dog is safe, only to regret it later.


----------



## viskha (Sep 9, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> He really shouldn't be allowed your dog or cat. It only takes a second, and he's a goner. Many have come on here who think their cat or dog is safe, only to regret it later.



Oh, don't worry, I know! The cat runs away anytime he's nearby (an old, small cat with bad back legs so he isnt a hunter) and I don't let the dog around unless Pidge is in his cage. We've had many birds, I know how to keep them safe around the other pets.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this needy bird. 

Welcome to the forum! You will find a wealth of information here and if you cannot find answers to questions don't hesitate to ask.*


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

aw he's so cute! I would probably call him Albondiguita since he is so chubby and cute! lol 

When he does that thing with your fingers he is probably wanting your fingers to feed him. My male pigeon used to do this (when he wanted me as his mate) and I had no idea what it was, until I got him a mate and I saw them doing that during mating. Good luck with the flightsuit/diaper thingy, I've read that sometimes it's hard for them to get used to it! post more pictures when you can


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I asked on a rescue group recently if their birds liked 'beak snuggles' and most with hand reared birds said they do. My three are all hand reared and they'll have snuggles for ages, well until I get bored actually. Could explain why your little one is so tame too.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our beloved Phoebe always loved been snuggles which we called Noogies. She also would stick her beak in our mouths if we weren't vigilant.


----------

